# Jet Tool paint



## tnilmerl (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, I want to touch-up some scratches and nicks in my Jet Tools.  I browsed and searched the internet, but I'm apparently not looking in the right places.  Does anyone know where I can get a can of paint matching the Jet Tools ecru/eggshell/off-white?  I know you can but John Deere green, so somebody has got to sell this off-white.


----------



## juteck (Aug 23, 2011)

I got mine directly from Jet.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rust-o-leum does something very close in a rattle can. I painted an upgrade on my table saw and its very close to perfect if not there.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 23, 2011)

If no one chimes in with the name I can go out to shop and check. Or you can search on sawmill creek.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 23, 2011)

Got it. Rustoleum canvas white.


----------



## eldee (Aug 23, 2011)

I also got mine from Jet. Covered the chips very well.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm gonna paint flames on mine.  Maybe a nice Brooks-esque swirl.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 23, 2011)

When I got my lathe it has been scraped in a couple of places so I called Jet. They sent me a free can of paint. Call Jet customer service.


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for all the responses.  I think I'll start at the top (Jet) and work my way down


----------

